# Ebay Haldex Controller



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Vegard)*

any way to translate to english?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

This is exactly what I need. I can't read German. Does it require can-bus?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Google language tools rocks :
http://translate.google.ca/tra...UTF-8


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

http://www.4motioncontroller.c...h=1_2


----------



## vw2vr6 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (Vegard)*

my mate is running that controller on his mk2 golf 1.8t haldex, its top notch kit


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I spoke to the creator of the product and apparently it can run in full standalone more. All you need is the controller, and a Haldex diff. All wiring comes with the kit. I'm happy to learn this because I don't even have ABS on my car, and it's been an obstacle to activating the rear diff.


----------



## vw2vr6 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

thats exactly what my mate has done, he is running the full haldex system he isent running any wiring or abs, you can even set it to run a true 50/50 for drag launches..


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

shipping to the US????


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hi guys,

shipping to us its no problem... i will let the description translate to english..

greetings from germany


ps: sorry for my horrible english, when you have questions than let me know. i will try to answer...


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*3 controllers*

Hi I think I contacted you or work colleague on your eBay page about 

Myself and 2 others who need this controller you do

I have sent pm 

Cheers


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

@bam20v

thats right! i can remember you

i have sen you the PM back...

bye stjepan


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

F-Town Streetmachines said:


> @bam20v
> 
> thats right! i can remember you
> 
> ...


sent PM as well, i need a controller as does another buddy of mine.....:thumbup:


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

F-Town Streetmachines said:


> hi guys,
> 
> shipping to us its no problem... i will let the description translate to english..
> 
> ...


Does the Haldex control unit from the diff. need to be sent to you for modification before your controller can be used or is it just "plug and play"?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

@ joe

you dont need to send the original haldex unit from differential. our haldex controller work with CAN-Bus plug and play with the rear diff.... 

included in delivery are all parts that you need! wiring, display,controller unit, vacuum line .....


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

OK, I need one of these controllers, I will PM you, Thanks


----------



## TiCk_FLiP (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys... just wondering why some would want a haldex controller? Is it cause the conversion wont be able to do it itself or is it alot better to be able to controll it yourself?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

@ TiCk_FLiP

you neet the haldex controller when you use 4 motion drivetrain ( gearbox, diff.) for cars without 4-motion... like mk2 mk3 corrado.... with old vr6 or 16v engine...


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

F-Town Streetmachines said:


> @ joe
> 
> you dont need to send the original haldex unit from differential. our haldex controller work with CAN-Bus plug and play with the rear diff....
> 
> included in delivery are all parts that you need! wiring, display,controller unit, vacuum line .....


Hello,

I have sent PM about buying one of your controllers.

edit: Controller on it's way


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hello,

i have next week the description for my haldex controller in english....

greetings from germany


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

Received my Haldex controller this week.

Looks like a really well made piece, great price, fast shipping.

Thanks Stjepan:thumbup:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

joe90 said:


> Received my Haldex controller this week.
> 
> Looks like a really well made piece, great price, fast shipping.
> 
> Thanks Stjepan:thumbup:]


looks cool! cant wait to see it installed and powered up!!!:thumbup:


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

is that the face of the screen? Is this a touch screen?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, 

here the haldex controller description in english!!! 







F-Town HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller description 

Preface: 

The F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller is a new development of our firm F-Town Streetmachines in cooperation with CRC-Performance. The unit in question is a “Standalone” solution which enables to run vehicles retrofitted with a 4-motion drive train. It was our aim to develop a product which outclasses all steering which are currently available on the market. In months and months of development and countless kilometers driven, as well as cooperation with several quarter mile racing teams known in Germany, we have developed a steering which finally is a useful component also for quarter mile racing cars. 
Of course, the F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller has got a racetrack mode enabling it to take an influence on vehicle dynamics and to adjust power distribution to the relevant speedway optimally. 
Moreover, the Haldex controller is equipped with a dynamic street mode which is also completely new engineering by F-Town Streetmachines. Regarding performance, safety and equipping it is setting new standards. Also in communication between our Haldex controller and the rear axle differential we have been breaking the mold. As the first manufacturer/producer we can come up with a CAN-Bus Data communication. This nowadays absolutely essential technology makes it superfluous to convert or destroy the control unit located at the 4-motion drive train. 
This primarily benefits operating safety. 


Operating Modes 

Off Mode 
The Haldex controller is deactivated and by this, haldex clutch is completely open. The car responds in vehicle dynamics like a front wheel drive vehicle. Is the Haldex controller switched OFF, only boost pressure with max boost recall is shown on the display. 

Street Mode 
The locking level in street mode is programmed to a set level and depends on speed and boost pressure of front 95 %, back 5 % to front 50 %, back 50 %. Only by this it is warranted that for every driving situation there is optimum traction. Dynamic control makes it possible to gain speed, e.g. on wet roadway, because rear axle is being engaged even before boost pressure is build up. If speed increases, e.g. on an interstate, there is no necessity to supply much power on the rear axle. By doing this, locking level is reduced to 5 % on the rear axle with wide open throttle. Consequently, unnecessary frictional resistance is reduced as well as consumption. Letting go of the accelerator, and boost pressure falls below -0,5 bar, Haldex clutch is being opened completely and the vehicle responds like a front wheel drive vehicle. 
Since the Haldex controller recognizes current speed via GALA speed signal, we defined several speed ranges. The processor recognizes one of those and adapts locking level in relation to the current boost pressure. The speed ranges have been set with due regard to power and gear transmission ratio of most vehicles retrofitted with 4-motion drive trains. In street mode, current locking level, speed and boost pressure are shown on the display. 

If emergency brake is used or, to be more precise, stoplight switch is being activated, and by this, 4X4 drive is deactivated. 


For dynamic control 
Key data for dynamic control were collected during months and months of tests with several thousands of kilometers driven on a VW Corrado VR6 Turbo 4-motion with 474 PS / 640 NM. By this, all requirements concerning performance and safety on streets can be met. 


Race Mode 
The locking level in race mode can be adjusted from 0-100 % in steps of every 5%. This means that there is the possibility for maximum force distribution of 50 - 50%. 
In difference to street mode, Haldex clutch in race mode is closed when reducing gas. By that, the vehicle has permanent four wheel drive regardless of boost pressure or speed. With the possibility to block the rear axle, behavior on the road changes drastically. Instead of understeering, as it is usually the case with 4-motion vehicles, the car can be brought to oversteer in a curve by quick load cycle changes. With this, even drifts are possible. This property is to be welcomed especially by weekend racers. In race mode, the set locking level is shown. 


Haldex position ON/OFF 
In race mode, there is the possibility to choose the tuning in the setup menu to activate the haldex clutch alternatively at 0 km/h or 20 km/h. 
This answers the following purpose: 
If Haldex controller is set on race mode and the Haldex clutch is closed, there is going to be tensioning in the drive train which will be noticeable in turning or parking. Unfortunately, this is due to technics in 4X4 vehicles and cannot be prevented well. We have found a possibility to activate Haldex clutch only at 20 km/h because in hobby-racetrack use, in most cases there are no starts with standing vehicles. In case there are any, you can activate race stand ON function and Haldex clutch is closed already at 0 km/h. 


Quarter Mile Mode 
Our quarter mile mode presents an absolute novelty in 4- motion sector. As first producer we can please the needs of 4- motion quarter mile vehicles. In the setup menu you can choose in steps of 5 km/h 0-375 km/h to adjust the locking level in steps of 1% 0-100%. This makes possible to take off from the start with 100% blocked rear axle and, gaining speed, 4X4 intensity can sink to 0%. It is possible to reach optimum traction without giving away power. Each vehicle has its relationship between weight and power, so onetime setting has to be done by the customer for every vehicle. Having finished setting, data are saved, but can be changed at every point in time, e.g. using other tires. The onetime driven curve can be increased or lowered by 50 % in 1% steps in setup menu. This makes quick and uncomplicated reaction to changes of the roadway like wet roadway, ground waves or pasted track possible. Optimum grip is always guaranteed without giving away power. By this mode, racing cars can make optimum use of the benefits of the 4X4 drive in quarter mile. At the start, full traction is guaranteed and at higher speed levels, frictional loss is reduced, resulting in higher terminal velocity. You will always be one step ahead of your competitors! 
If emergency brake is used or, moreover, stoplight switch is being activated, Haldex clutch is opened and by this, 4X4 drive is being deactivated. When emergency brake is put on, burnouts are possible. 



Equipping 

Cable harness 
Cable harness is supplied with the Haldex controller. It can be plugged in individually for any type of car, e.g. at the rear axle differential or for the plug of the speed signal which is located at the gearbox. It is not necessary to cut off any plugs or something like that, because our Haldex controller controls the rear axle via CAN-Bus output signal. By that, no changes in the original Haldex electronics located at the rear axle differential are necessary. This is for the benefit that no parts will be definitely destroyed as it is the case in other all steering which are currently available on the market. Furthermore, the cable harness is equipped with a fuse. Installation Einbau is done in no time. Only power supply, boost pressure hose, emergency brake switch / stoplight switch and the plugs at the rear axle differential and speed sensor located at the front of the gearbox have to be plugged in. Additionally, wiring harness is equipped with a K-Line, which enables a diagnosis function of the rear axle. 



Display 
The F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller is equipped with a 60 x 37 mm display, informs all the time about the most important parameters and leads you quickly and easily through all setup menus. 
Blue displays with white indication or white displays with black indication are available. 
The better readability of the white display is due to a wider viewing angle. 


Display survey 

Off mode – boost pressure with max boost recall is shown 
Street mode – relevant locking level, boost pressure, oil temperature and speed 
Race mode – locking level, boost pressure, oil temperature 
Quarter mile mode – locking level 
Main menu - relevant mode, boost pressure and Haldex oil temperature 
Setup menu – speed- and quarter mile setup 

Haldex oil temperature cannot be shown with all types of vehicles, because not every rear axle differential supports this function. This depends on the year of manufacture of the differential. 


Operation: 

Configuration 
When implementing the Haldex controller for the first time, the speed signal of the gearbox can be tuned with the speedometer or GPS signal and the HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller and saved in a submenu. This is necessary for a precise tuning of functions relevant to speed. All settings remain unchanged even in case of loss of electricity, because they are saved in the processor. 


Operation/Setting 

F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller can be operated quickly, easily and intuitively only by rotary and pressure potentiometer (F-Drive operating device) and the large display. Setup menus are in the submenus so that they are not to be seen in operation mode. This makes a quick change of operation modes possible without maloperation. 

Optional Equipment 


Boost pressure gauge 

The Haldex controller has a very effective boost pressure gauge. By making use of premium parts /units /components and measuring instruments/vehicle sensors for control and calibration of the sensors, this boost pressure gauge surpasses all currant analog displays concerning precision and reliability/operating safety by far. Additionally, the boost pressure gauge has an max boost recall you can delete whenever you want. 


Oil temperature gauge/status display 
Depending on the year of manufacture of the rear axle differential, current Haldex oil temperature is shown in the main menu. Oil temperature gauge has an max temperature recall 
you can delete whenever you want. With rear axles that do not support oil temperature function, current status of the Haldex clutch is shown. As long as emergency operation is not being activated in the original steering of the rear axle differential, the display shows Haldex OK. In case of activating the emergency operation, e.g. in exceeding temperature limit, Haldex 
Error is shown and Haldex clutch is being opened completely. 



Things to Know 

Bauteileschutz Kennfeld 
The rear axle differential of 4- motion vehicles has various means of protection to avoid damages in the gearbox caused by strain. If temperature rises above 100 °C, e.g. by lack of oil, protection map is being activated and Haldex clutch is being opened completely. As soon as temperature drops below 100 °C, Haldex clutch operates normally. In most cases, such temperatures are not to be reached on regular streets, nevertheless, preservation of such protection functions steered by the original steering which is located at the rear axle differential is very important. 
As the Haldex controller HC MK3 PRO by F-Town Streetmachines does not mesh mechanically in the original rear axle (modification of the rear axle valve), all mechanisms of protection remain completely! 

In/Outputs 

Inputs 
Boost pressure 
Speed signal 
Emergency brake switch / stoplight switch 
power supply 



Outputs 
F-Drive control 
Display 
Haldex clutch 
K-Line diagnostic


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Installed pics please


----------



## wzmivan (Oct 3, 2006)

Does this kit fit a 2008 Audi TT Mk2 8J 3.2 Quattro? 
Also i noticed that the unit shows boost/turbo. Since mine is a 3.2VR6 i would not require the boost display. 

Also do you ship to Singapore?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

@wzmivan 

sorry but this controller will work only with the generation 1 haldex differentials..... TT 8N, Golf 4 R32...... 

greetings


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

whats the price of this controller in us $


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

im interested also.. $$??


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/4-Motion-Haldex-...le_ohne_Strassenzulassung&hash=item3f02ea7e2b


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hello, 


the export price worldwide 810 EURO = current 1060 USD included Shipping Costs..... 

for dealer request please email to [email protected] 

greetings stjepan


----------



## Aibifa (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi stjepan 

What is the range of the boost pressure sensor? 


Cheers


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

+ 2,2 bar boost..... do you need pressure in psi? i think we can make you a pressure in psi


----------



## Aibifa (Sep 12, 2010)

No. In bars is ok. I need up to 3bar. 

Best regards


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hello,

i will speek with my electronic technician. i think we can use a boost sensor with over 3 bar boost pressure...


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

when you say it fits the first generation haldex, does this include the europen golf 4 4motion 1.8 NA 2000mod f.ex.?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hello,

yes, you can use all differentials from golf mk4... V6 R32 TDI 1.8T ... allso Audi A3 and TT


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Can you show a picture install on the dash ?


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

here the solution for my golf mk 3! but this is one single-unit production. i can't deliver this bracket


----------



## F-Town Streetmachines (Dec 1, 2008)

hello,

we have in one week nuw haldex controller software with "PSI Boost"

greetings stjepan


----------



## NoJoke (Aug 21, 2003)

Just to clarify, with can-bus the Haldex controller does not need to be modified. My setup does not use can-bus, does the Haldex controller need to be modified? Also what is the status with the 3 bar setup?

**edit**

Sorry I must of mis-read the post; this controller communicates with the rear diff controller via can-bus(its native language) so no need to modify a motor to manipulate it. Also if the vehicle produces more than 2 bar boost it shouldn't make a difference as you want 50/50 at 2 bar anyway.


----------



## Nitro VR6 (Apr 30, 2010)

F-Town Streetmachines said:


> hello,
> 
> we have in one week nuw haldex controller software with "PSI Boost"
> 
> greetings stjepan



PM sent and awaiting your news...


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Just got mine:thumbup::biggrinsanta:


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

That looks like a nice piece of kit.:thumbup:


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Are these kits still available?


----------



## Airrider (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Motion-Hal...le_ohne_Strassenzulassung&hash=item2a1bbe8fee

Yeah they r still on ebay


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Who all has one of these on there car and how do you like it?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Anybody? So you can get this in psi instead of bar?


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

I just installed one in a customers car. It works great! It read in bar, but not a big deal to us as we have regular boost gauges anyway.


----------



## adzer (Jul 22, 2012)

i just recieved mine but have no idea how to wire it up?

anyone tell me exactly where the wires go


----------



## chemicalboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Any can do a review of this controller and miles of use? I think is best controller compared to the HPA for Gen 1.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Subscribed. Looking for something stand alone. Who else has used these?


----------



## Turbo Corrado (Jan 1, 2009)

*www.crc-performance.com*

5 bar boost pressure are no Problem. Price 999 Euro.

http://www.crc-performance.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=250&Itemid=252


----------



## Turbo Corrado (Jan 1, 2009)

4Motion:


----------



## chemicalboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you have any info about seconds in 0-60mph with this controller? Review between this and the stock controller. If it wort for a std car or with stage 1(exhaust and repro). Thanks


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I'm still in the market to buy one but have yet to read any reviews on any of them. Anyone?


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

i have been running my mk1 with an simple harness cost me about 150$ and it runing super nice. i could supply a few since i have made 5 of them. i could not find a good reason to spend that much money on a stand alone...


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Is it just a switch for on and off? If so my buddy did the same thing and he said its not good to do that to the unit.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Any pics


----------



## chemicalboy (Oct 17, 2012)

There is something new and cheaper 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powertrack-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec93fbfca&vxp=mtr 

Search on google your haldex works and look at the videos. 

The unit that build crc is more customized but i think its too expensive. 

Can we do a group by to reduce the price?


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

it a way to connect every thing oem style..... dm motorsport has been running an 800hp that way and we have a lot of high power car in montreal running like this without any problems


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Running 50/50 all the time on the Haldex is bad for the unit I thought? My buddy did the same thing to his car and he said every time he changes the oil in it it looks very bad


----------



## fast bunny (Jan 4, 2004)

guys over here never had any issues with it and beleve me they abuse the haldex like no one i have seen....


----------



## SmokeyTire (Aug 23, 2012)

fast bunny said:


> guys over here never had any issues with it and beleve me they abuse the haldex like no one i have seen....


Fast Bunny, i wonder if you could post some detailed info on the how-to on making a simple harness to convert into 50/50 switch. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

VRT said:


>



Just got one of these myself so can someone clear up where the wires go

Yellow= Handbrake
KI.15 Black= Switch +
KI. 31 Brown=?
K-Line Green=?
Speed/GALA Blue=? Is that the speed sensor in the transmission?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^ So it doesn't come with instructions in English after paying all that $$$$$ for it?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

i will look and see if i can find my instructions tonight when i get home


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

zwogti said:


> ^^^^^^ So it doesn't come with instructions in English after paying all that $$$$$ for it?



It has got some but not 100% clear but very simple when it becomes clear

You have one wire ( Yellow ) that goes to the handbrake switch 
One that goes to the 12v+ switch ( Black )
One that goes to ground ( Brown )
One to pin 43 on the ME7.5 K-line ( Green ) This is the diagnostics 
And one to the speed sensor on the transmission ( blue ) 

You also have a vacuum line for boost 

The rest is simple


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Mines all been fitted now but my ABS light is on due to the original loom been unplugged. 

Is there a way to turn the ABS light off with something like a resister, I know it will go out if I plug another controller in but I'm don't want to buy another controller.


----------

